# Syntechs



## teedoff123 (Feb 11, 2009)

Apparently, all other posts about this company ripping people off have been deleted. Some people have lost thousands due to them, they lie about when checks are in the mail, etc. and they still expect you to work!!! Shame on the administrators for deleting the posts, they could've saved some techs some major financial losses...DON'T SIGN ON WITH SYNTECHS


----------



## thecomputerwiz (Oct 24, 2008)

WHY were the posts deleted? THAT is what I want to KNOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

This is a Tech support forum and we do not want to be involved a a Defamation claim.
Do not post material that could be construed as libelous or defamatory.
Any attempts to reignite this thread will be Deleted Immediately and possible action taken against the user.
This thread and subject is now closed


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

One of your fellow techs has created his own forum for you guys to discuss this. He had a link to it in the thread that was removed.

http://www.syntechsripoff.com/forum


----------

